# RMI Client Server Programmierung und JComponents mit Listene



## Sandmann (2. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
Es geht um folgendes Problem:
Ich besitze einen Client(besteht eigntlich nur aus einem JFrame), der vom Server verschiedene JComponents geliefert bekommt und diese zur Laufzeit geschickt in seinen Frame einbindet, so dass möglichst wenig Platz im JFrame verschwendet wird.
Dieses Vorhaben funktioniert auch so weit schon ganz gut bezüglich JComponents, die keine Listener benutzen. Kommt jetzt aber z.B. ein JButton mit einem selbst definiertem ButtonListener, so bekomme ich zwar den Button im Client angezeigt, aber wenn dieser gedrückt wird, passiert keine Reaktion....weder auf Client noch auf Server-Seite.

Das von mir gewünschte Verhalten wäre dies, dass beim Druck auf den JButton auf Client-Seite beim Server Aktionen durchgeführt werden und dieser dann Ergebnisse zurückschickt.
Wie gesagt, es können beliebige JComponents verschickt werden; Der Client weiß vorher nicht was er bekommt.

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte, so dass ich in eine Richtung weiter arbeiten könnte. Oder Jemand weiß 100%, dass so etwas niemals funktionieren kann. Dann wäre mir zwar auch irgendwie geholfen, aber anders wärs mir natürlich lieber ;-)

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für Eure Bemühungen!


----------



## Murray (2. Jul 2007)

Automatisch wird das nicht gehen; soweit geht die Serialisierung von Komponenten nicht, dass auf magische Weise GUI-Events vom Client im auf der Server-Seite registrierten Listener landen. Vermutlich musst du auf der Client-Seite selbst geeignete Listener eintragen, die dann per RMI eine im Server implementierte Event-Handler-Methode aufrufen.


----------



## Gast (2. Jul 2007)

Danke


----------

